# Solved: shell.exe error



## Trent0422 (Sep 21, 2007)

I know this has been addressed before, but I'm not sure what I need to do first. An error pops up when I restart my computer that it can't find C:\WINDOWS\shell.exe. I imagine this is related to the virus that Norton caught on my computer yesterday. Can someone help me get my file back or do whatever it is I need to do? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Trent0422 (Sep 21, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:56:05 PM, on 9/21/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hptskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.toshiba.com/search
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\shell.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B'sCLiP] C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spoolsv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolvs.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O7 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System, DisableRegedit=1
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1174849951906
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: systems.txt
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe

--
End of file - 9098 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a *folder* named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

==============================
Download Superantispyware (SAS) free home version

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me regardless of what it finds *with a new HijackThis log*.

This will take some time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trent0422 (Sep 21, 2007)

*First, here is the report from the rapport file:*

SmitFraudFix v2.227

Scan done at 15:29:30.85, Sat 09/22/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is NTFS
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

10.18.250.4	ad.doubleclick.net
10.18.250.4	ad.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	ads.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	ar.atwola.com
10.18.250.4	atdmt.com
10.18.250.4	avp.ch
10.18.250.4	avp.com
10.18.250.4	avp.ru
10.18.250.4	awaps.net
10.18.250.4	banner.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	banners.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	ca.com
10.18.250.4	click.atdmt.com
10.18.250.4	clicks.atdmt.com
10.18.250.4	dispatch.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	download.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	downloads-us1.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads-us2.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads-us3.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	downloads4.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	engine.awaps.net
10.18.250.4	f-secure.com
10.18.250.4	fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	ftp.avp.ch
10.18.250.4	ftp.downloads1.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	ftp.downloads2.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	ftp.downloads3.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	ftp.f-secure.com
10.18.250.4	ftp.kasperskylab.ru
10.18.250.4	ftp.sophos.com
10.18.250.4	ids.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	kaspersky.com
10.18.250.4	mast.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	media.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	my-etrust.com
10.18.250.4	nai.com
10.18.250.4	networkassociates.com
10.18.250.4	norton.com
10.18.250.4	phx.corporate-ir.net
10.18.250.4	rads.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	secure.nai.com
10.18.250.4	sophos.com
10.18.250.4	spd.atdmt.com
10.18.250.4	trendmicro.com
10.18.250.4	updates1.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	updates2.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	updates3.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	updates4.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	updates5.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	us.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	vil.nai.com
10.18.250.4	viruslist.com
10.18.250.4	viruslist.ru
10.18.250.4	virusscan.jotti.org
10.18.250.4	virustotal.com
10.18.250.4	www.avp.ch
10.18.250.4	www.avp.com
10.18.250.4	www.avp.ru
10.18.250.4	www.awaps.net
10.18.250.4	www.ca.com
10.18.250.4	www.f-secure.com
10.18.250.4	www.fastclick.net
10.18.250.4	www.grisoft.com
10.18.250.4	www.kaspersky-labs.com
10.18.250.4	www.kaspersky.com
10.18.250.4	www.kaspersky.ru
10.18.250.4	www.mcafee.com
10.18.250.4	www.my-etrust.com
10.18.250.4	www.nai.com
10.18.250.4	www.networkassociates.com
10.18.250.4	www.sophos.com
10.18.250.4	www.trendmicro.com
10.18.250.4	www.viruslist.com
10.18.250.4	www.viruslist.ru
10.18.250.4	www.virustotal.com

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5426DE88-69B4-40AA-BBFF-D6BB76A16F79}: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{5426DE88-69B4-40AA-BBFF-D6BB76A16F79}: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{5426DE88-69B4-40AA-BBFF-D6BB76A16F79}: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=68.87.77.130 68.87.72.130

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

*Second, here is the info from the superantispyware scan log:*

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/22/2007 at 04:53 PM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3311
Trace Rules Database Version: 1315

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:09:29

Memory items scanned : 570
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5204
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 56633
File threats detected : 68

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][4].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Trent Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\heather [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\heather [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\heather [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\heather [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\heather [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Heather Patterson\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

*Third, here is the new HijackThis log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:19:18 PM, on 9/22/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hptskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.toshiba.com/search
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B'sCLiP] C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spoolsv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolvs.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1174849951906
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8590 bytes

*Thank you so much. This is a pain, but I sure appreciate it.*


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download the *HostsXpert 3.8 - Hosts File Manager*. 

Unzip HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager to a convenient folder such as C:\HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager
Run HostsXpert - Hosts File Manager from its new home
Click "Make Hosts Writable?" in the upper right corner (If available).
Click Restore Microsofts Host File and then click OK.
Click the X to exit the program.
Note: If you were using a custom Hosts file you will need to replace any of those entries yourself.
==============

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spoolsv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolvs.exe

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following line(s) one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box. 
* Be sure to note the EXACT spelling of the file *

C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolvs.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

* How are things on the PC??????????? *


----------



## Trent0422 (Sep 21, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:06:05 PM, on 9/23/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TFNF5.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\comp\hptskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZinw12.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.toshiba.com/search
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [00THotkey] C:\WINDOWS\System32\00THotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [000StTHK] 000StTHK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TouchED] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchED\TouchED.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFNF5] TFNF5.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] "C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\PadTouch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ezShieldProtector for Px] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezSP_Px.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B'sCLiP] C:\PROGRA~1\B'SCLI~1\Win2K\BSCLIP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pinger] C:\TOSHIBA\IVP\ISM\pinger.exe /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.toshiba.com
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1174849951906
O16 - DPF: {A8F2B9BD-A6A0-486A-9744-18920D898429} (ScorchPlugin Class) - http://www.sibelius.com/download/software/win/ActiveXPlugin.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Swupdtmr - Unknown owner - c:\toshiba\ivp\swupdate\swupdtmr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe

--
End of file - 8287 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Clear restore points  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

This clears infected restore points and sets a new, clean one.


----------



## Trent0422 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks a million!


----------

